# Tenacity around very old shade tree



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello all,

I have a very large silver maple that is the center piece of my back yard



The Southside (pictured above) is over run by wild violet.

The Northside (below) was basically all weed. I just finished smoothing it out with some topsoil/sand.





Here's my dilemma - if the tree was not there I would put down tenacity/triclopyr on the Northside prior to overseeding in 3 weeks and on the Southside do tenacity as a pre-emergent and throw down seed this weekend or the next. I really don't want to turn the maple white.

This is my first year taking care of a lawn and using herbicide so curious to draw on others experience and do this the right way. Thanks for you help


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Just don't spray the leaves &#128516;


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Lol. Bottom leaves are ~20 ft from the ground. I guess my concern was absorption by the very shallow root system


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

As long as U're not spraying that mix on feeder roots, U're good to go. The AI of Triclopyr and Tenacity is not sufficient to kill the tree. To ensure tree health, spray the trunk of the tree with a mix of fertilizer (1 - 3 oz per gallon) and humic acid. Do this every other day for about week prior to spraying the lawn. U may add other nutrients.


----------

